# ** MASON-Tech/AccuAir "Project Black" mkV GTI Complete Install and Introductory Offer for April!!



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*MASON-Tech.com* is poud to be the *newest dealer for AccuAir Air Management Systems*. Never before has there been a system quite like this! Operation is virtually seamless and extremely user friendly. Installation is simpler than any air system on the market. All wiring is terminated in weatherproof connectors which plug into the ECU and wheel sensors (ie no cutting, stripping, soldering, crimping, etc!). 
*SPECIAL OFFER!!! For the entire month of April, we are offering FREE SHIPPING in the Continental USA when you order a Stage-1 or Stage-2 Air Management Kit together with a Complete Signature Series Struts/Shocks/Bags Kit!*
Read on and enjoy the pretty pictures...








Out-of-the-box kit installed.
















Struts and bags. This is the standard front bag mounting system although we used our Billet Bearing Relocation Kit in this installation.








AccuaAir's e-Level 4-Corner Electronic Leveling System is the heart of everything and uses a small ECU (shown in front of compressors) to control ride height based off height sensors (bottom right corner) installed at each corner of the car (similar to a suspension height sensor for OEM HID headlights). There are no gauges to minitor and all the clumsy hardware associated with common gauges is eliminated. The elegently simple handheld controller (front/center) in the kit we installed allows 3 pre-set ride heights as well as an all-down feature. Each air spring can be individually by separate buttons. You can also raise/lower the front or rear suspension at the touch of a button. Setup time is absolutely minimal (we literally calibrated the system and set all of our pre-sets in under 5 minutes!). AccuAir's VU4 4-Corner Valve Unit (bottom left) Is a masterpiece. All fittings a pre-installed for super easy installation - one air inlet, 4 outlets (one for each air spring) and two exhaust ports. All wiring, fittings compressor(s), valve unit, controller, ECU and air tank are included in our Stage 1 and Stage 2 Air Management Kits. We also opted for the 25-Foot Power Supply Kit for clean, reliable and safe power to the compressors in our system as well as the Remote Key Fob Option which allows control of the system from up to 200 feet away from the car.
There are too many awesome features to this system to explain in this post so we have a .pdf of the data sheet for the e-Level system which explains all the features and benefits. Click here to download data sheet
We just finished up this install a couple days ago and we can't even begin to explain how impressed we are with the operation! After trying nearly every combination of air management products, this is hands down the best quality, best operating system you will find. Our customer was absolutley ecstatic with the operation and quality of the system! Here's a brief overview of the install...








Stock trunk. 








Optional dual 3-gallon aluminum air tanks.








Dual Viair 400C compressors.








AccuAir VU4 Valve Unit.








Initial trunk mock-up. We were going for a stealthy, hidden system.








AccuAir includes mounting templates for all of their components.
















More trunk fitting.








System built and ready for install in trunk.








Cross-over hose connecting the two air tanks.








Billet aluminum high pressure air dryer/filter with built in Schrader valve. Awesome and essential to operation of the valves. Included with Stage 1 and 2 Kits.









Highlighted areas show where we drilled holes for bulkhead air line pass-through connectors and the body plugs we slotted to run the suspension level sensor wiring.








Rear height sensor installed on lower control arm.








Installing the rear bags. Center punching to locate drill hole for Rivnut installation.
















Rivnut installed. The Rivnut and bolt secure the bag from rotating. It serves no structural puprose.








Air hose routing in lower control arm.








Air hose connection on rear bag. We like to overkill things, so we slid a piece of clear vinyl hose over the air line just in case.








We ground off the lip around the spring reinforcement plate to allow the upper air bag mount to sit flush on the frame rail.








Rear bump stops cut (you can eliminate these for max drop, but at the risk of damaging the shocks).
















Rear install complete.
















Trunk install complete.








Everything fits under the cover!








We hooked up the 6-gauge power wire from the Power Supply Kit to a spare power lug on the factory fuse box (far right).








And mounted the 70-amp fuse holder to the fuse box cover for easy access.
















We ran the wire safely and securely above the fender liner and secured it with cushion clamps. We secured the front air lines and heigh sensor wiring the same way.








Front Mason-Tech Billet Bearing Relocation Kit and front Signature Series Struts installed.
































Quick overview of front struts, height sensors and C-notch installation.








AccuAir Touch Pad Controller. If anyone else drives your car, you may simply unplug this unit and remove it from the car. The e-Level ECU will default to ride height pre-set #2 (ride height) and will remain at that level until the controller is plugged back in.

































...........................................
*For more information, visit the Air Ride area on our website!*
........................................... 
*Check out our entire line of products including our Billet VR6 Crak Pipes and Thermostat kits, VR6 Timing Chains and more at  MASON-TECH.com*
...........................................

You may order online 24/7 at our secure webstore by following the links above or you may email us any time at [email protected] *For tech questions about this system or any of our other products, email is the absolute best method of communication. We usually have our hands full in a loud shop, so phone calls are difficult at most times. However, we will answer your emails as soon as humanly possible!*








edit > spelling, links


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:10 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: ** MASON-Tech/AccuAir "Project Black" mkV GTI Complete Install and Int ... ([email protected])*

Looks like a great product. I need to get my money together.


----------



## fatdubs fatman (Mar 20, 2002)

nice write up Scoot. Likes like a great product thats easy to install. Will this product be at Southern Worthesee?


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so with the accuair does it respond instantly to height changes? say you take a hard corner, the body roll will make one side lower will it respond that quickly or is it more so a more accurate way to have your set right height and what not?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (fatdubs fatman)*

You do know there is a nicer way than running the power wire outside of the car.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

square frame notch is the sketch
but the accuair looks cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_so with the accuair does it respond instantly to height changes? say you take a hard corner, the body roll will make one side lower will it respond that quickly or is it more so a more accurate way to have your set right height and what not?

The AccuAir ECU will respond quickly but is not designed to respond instantly. Instant response would upset the balance of the car in a hard cornering situation. The code programmed into the ECU is quite advanced and the guys at AccuAir have put a huge amount of thought and technology behind this product.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_You do know there is a nicer way than running the power wire outside of the car.

Thanks for reminding me. This happens to be a customer's car. Whenever I can do an install in the least intrusive way, I will do it. It's a VW - you pop off one plastic interior trim panel and it either breaks a tab or rattles for the rest of time. In this install, not one piece of interior trim was removed and the wiring is completely functional, clean and very well protected.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_square frame notch is the sketch
but the accuair looks cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This square notch really isn't sketch. And there is quite a bit more to it than meets your eye in a couple of photos. By doing a square notch, we were able to reinforce it better than we could have done a half-round notch plus everything has been gusseted and fully welded for strength.


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: ** MASON-Tech/AccuAir "Project Black" mkV GTI Complete Install and Int ... ([email protected])*

i love this controller


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

I cant thank Scott and Mason-Tech enough. The install is so clean, the system is flawless.
If anyone has any user questions answered let me know and ill try to help.


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: ** MASON-Tech/AccuAir "Project Black" mkV GTI Complete Install and Int ... (abadGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abadGTI* »_Looks like a great product. I need to get my money together.

LOL that's so much $$$ over 1k? If you got cash it's awesome though.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: ** MASON-Tech/AccuAir "Project Black" mkV GTI Complete Install and Int ... (baggedbox707)*

My understanding was you could only have one type of controller hooked up at any given time. So to use the wireless keyfob do you have to disconnect the touchpad?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ** MASON-Tech/AccuAir "Project Black" mkV GTI Complete Install and Int ... (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_My understanding was you could only have one type of controller hooked up at any given time. So to use the wireless keyfob do you have to disconnect the touchpad?

The remote key fob only works when the ignition is turned off. The touch pad controller only works when the ignition is turned on. You can leave the touch pad plugged in all the time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: ** MASON-Tech/AccuAir "Project Black" mkV GTI Complete Install and Int ... ([email protected])*

Do you sell those 3 gallon tanks?Also what size are the ports? Thanks.


_Modified by dare_rick at 7:36 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ** MASON-Tech/AccuAir "Project Black" mkV GTI Complete Install and Int ... (dare_rick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dare_rick* »_Do you sell those 3 gallon tanks?Also what size are the ports? Thanks.


Yes. The 3-gallon aluminum tanks are $85 each. We don't have them listed on the website yet, but they are available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ports: Each end has one 1/2"NPT and one 1/4"NPT port. There is also one 1/4"NPT port on the side and one 1/4"NPT port on the bottom.


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: ** MASON-Tech/AccuAir "Project Black" mkV GTI Complete Install and Int ... ([email protected])*

when will they be on the site to order?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ** MASON-Tech/AccuAir "Project Black" mkV GTI Complete Install and Int ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *dare_rick* »_when will they be on the site to order?

The 3-Gallon tanks are now on the website! And they are *$74.99* not $85 as previously stated








* Click here.*


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Bump for scott & masontech.. love there products and customer support.
Kevin


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

Thanks, Kevin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice pic, Andrew http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Very impressive install Scotty!
The new Accuair kit looks very well thought out and every review I've read said it's top notch stuff and one of the best management kits handsdown. Lookin forward to chattin' this up with ya buddy...
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
-Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Matt Crooke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt Crooke* »_Very impressive install Scotty!
The new Accuair kit looks very well thought out and every review I've read said it's top notch stuff and one of the best management kits handsdown. Lookin forward to chattin' this up with ya buddy...
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
-Matt

Thanks, MATT!! I'm looking forward to getting you set up with your AccuAir system! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

install looks awesome scott http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but how come you guys didnt shift the rear bags over so they clear the shock bolts? (not trying to call you out here, just wondering if you did something different that i dont know about and cant see).


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisTheBlackGuy* »_install looks awesome scott http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but how come you guys didnt shift the rear bags over so they clear the shock bolts? (not trying to call you out here, just wondering if you did something different that i dont know about and cant see).

Once everything is bolted in place and aired up (or aired out), there is no clearance issue. It's a tight fit, but there is no rubbing.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mason-Tech's Site* »_
We realize there are situations where you need to raise your car up higher than normal just to get into a tight area. As a rule of thumb, our kits all offer about 6-8" of articulation (fully deflated vs fully inflated). This will raise your car above stock ride height. 

Can you explain why there is not the 6-8 inches of articulation you advertize?
from what i see it goes from almost at the rim, to about 1 finger gap.. so thats about 3 inches of travel
just curious because i know a lot of other setups have a lot more travel, and if you had at the least of 6 inches travel you would be at nearly 4 inches of wheel gap.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
Can you explain why there is not the 6-8 inches of articulation you advertize?
from what i see it goes from almost at the rim, to about 1 finger gap.. so thats about 3 inches of travel
just curious because i know a lot of other setups have a lot more travel, and if you had at the least of 6 inches travel you would be at nearly 4 inches of wheel gap.

The amount of total lift depends upon where the bag mount is positioned in relation to the strut. The front struts are relatively short (in comparison to a stock strut) so the overall extended stroke is compromised because of that. What it all comes down to is getting the entire unit (strut + bag) to allow the maximum drop while still keeping the strut rod in its useful range for the best handling possible. The limitations of the Aero Sport bag play a huge roll in the dynamics of the front strut, but we all know that at this point. Given all the constants (compressed/inflated range of bag, stroke of strut, overall length of strut), we can increase the strut length for more lift but at the cost of not allowing enough sompression for the amount of drop most people want. At the end of the day, we would rather have a strut/bag that goes to a stock-ish ride height while still allowing the maximum drop possible and great handling.


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ** MASON-Tech/AccuAir "Project Black" mkV GTI Complete Install and Int ... ([email protected])*

Scott... I was wondering if you tried this new system on a mk2 yet? and if so do you have pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ** MASON-Tech/AccuAir "Project Black" mkV GTI Complete Install and Int ... (#1 S T U N N A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1 S T U N N A* »_Scott... I was wondering if you tried this new system on a mk2 yet? and if so do you have pics?

I'm installing it on my mk2 right now and will have a complete write-up on here soon. We're working on some other brand new things right now that will be on my mk2 and a west coast mk4 very soon, as well.








I have spent quite a bit of time with a couple different AccuAir systems and I still can't get over how cool it is. It's hard for me to tell others how good it is without sounding like a salesman, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ** MASON-Tech/AccuAir "Project Black" mkV GTI Complete Install and Int ... ([email protected])*

Fair enough... looking foward to the mk2 write-up soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: ** MASON-Tech/AccuAir "Project Black" mkV GTI Complete Install and Int ... ([email protected])*

If the front was not C notched, is it much of a difference if it was not notched? also, the white rabbit that has the mason tech kit, was it notched?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ** MASON-Tech/AccuAir "Project Black" mkV GTI Complete Install and Int ... (dare_rick)*

The car is notched just not C notch, its a square


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ** MASON-Tech/AccuAir "Project Black" mkV GTI Complete Install and Int ... (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dare_rick* »_If the front was not C notched, is it much of a difference if it was not notched? also, the white rabbit that has the mason tech kit, was it notched?

The passenger frame rail was notched with a square, heavily reinforced cutout. We did a square notch on this car because we could cut it out higher while still leaving the opening relatively narrow. If you did a notch this high with round tubing, you would have to start with 5" diameter tubing.
Notching allowed this car to drop an additional 3/4" at least. The main thing keeping it from going any lower is the tire size (225/40-18). The car is literally sitting on the tires front and rear. For this reason, we left about 3/4" of bump stop on the rear shocks for safety's sake. If the customer decides to get smaller tires, the car will definitely go lower than pictured.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: ** MASON-Tech/AccuAir "Project Black" mkV GTI Complete Install and Int ... ([email protected])*

you guys wanna do a touran? i'm sure you said you were coming over to the UK.


----------

